# Diaper fetish stuff, etc...



## Xitheon (Dec 25, 2018)

Is it even legal? To be honest, it kinda freaks me out. (If anyone wants to share their thoughts, go ahead and I'll be as non-judgemental as I can. I don't see the appeal, though.) I don't want to bring "cub" porn into this but that's another thing that just... bothers me. Anything that sexualizes infants is distasteful and encourages some pretty disgusting people.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 25, 2018)

Every day we stray further away from god


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Dec 25, 2018)

Yes, it's legal, at least in the US.

Not my cup of tea, either, but it is legal.

/thread


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Erm...thanks for posting the image in the OP Xitheon.  

I am completely fine with diaper fetishists provided that they're interested in _adults_ wearing diapers. 

What more is there to say?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry friggin diapermas everybody.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 25, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Merry friggin diapermas everybody.



Furries have holiday-themed adult diapers?


----------



## pandasayori (Dec 25, 2018)

Personally not my cup of tea, but I don’t think too much about it? If a grown person wants to wear a diaper and isn’t sexual about it, cool beans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 25, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Furries have holiday-themed adult diapers?



Even God celebrates Diapermas.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 25, 2018)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

To each their own within reason and without hurting someone else and/or yourself.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 25, 2018)

It's important to note that the vast majority of people who enjoy art of diapered characters fall somewhere in the ABDL scene. It can seem a bit odd to people not into that scene themselves, but if you think about it it's no stranger than people into BDSM enjoying bondage art (and really, there's nothing inherently sexual about being hogtied, beyond people being aware that bondage-as-a-kink is a thing, provided the scenario doesn't also include equipment interacting with erogenous zones) or whatever. So I suppose what I'm trying to say is that it's understandable that you find it strange, but it's doing a lot of people a disservice to automatically conclude that there's a sexualization of children side to people's enjoyment of it.


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2018)

The first thing I thought when I saw the OP's avi was how funny a snake would look in a diaper!


----------



## Aznig (Dec 25, 2018)

Not my thing at all, but I really don’t care. As long as it hurts nobody, you do you. 

“What you do on your own time is just fine, I just never wanna know”


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 25, 2018)

Came across this article a while back, might be useful.

What are Infantilism and Diaper Fetishes?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 25, 2018)

Only on FAF will you find legitimate conversation on whether or not diaper fetishes should be legal or not.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 25, 2018)

I see no harm in it


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 25, 2018)

I guess there's nothing wrong with it as long as you don't use soiled diapers like Pamperchu (who I think now has cancer for microwaving the diapers)


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 25, 2018)

@Astusthefox this seems like you're thing, feel free to pitch in anytime...


----------



## Simo (Dec 25, 2018)

Discord appears to have struck, turning Twilight Sparkle into a pink diaper wearing snake! She seems rather...shocked 





Also, among the first thing to turn up when I googled, "snake in diaper"...but why?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2018)

It's legal. (In most places, since it doesn't violate any laws unless there is one in a country that specifically says "adults aren't allowed man diapers" or whatever.
Not a fan of it, and I can't say i'm a saint with my kinks...

Either way aslong as they keep it away from me and it doesn't go to children and yes, I know it usually isn't but in some cases they act like babies and really, not the kind of thing I wanna see, but keep it out of my sight and i'll keep my stuff out.



Fallowfox said:


> Even God celebrates Diapermas.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't get it, and it kinda disturbs me when the fetish gets into young characters.

And I can't take it seriously either. I'm into more realistic character portrayals, not awkward fetish [ Fill in the blank ] characters that are just not appealing in any setting.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

quoting_mungo said:


> It's important to note that the vast majority of people who enjoy art of diapered characters fall somewhere in the ABDL scene. It can seem a bit odd to people not into that scene themselves, but if you think about it it's no stranger than people into BDSM enjoying bondage art (and really, there's nothing inherently sexual about being hogtied, beyond people being aware that bondage-as-a-kink is a thing, provided the scenario doesn't also include equipment interacting with erogenous zones) or whatever.


----------



## Alondight (Dec 26, 2018)

Neh, too weird for me.
I'm more of a fart fetish guy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> Neh, too weird for me.
> I'm more of a fart fetish guy.



I mean, I guess you win the thread now. Nobody is going to top that.


----------



## Alondight (Dec 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I mean, I guess you win the thread now. Nobody is going to top that.


I might as well go ahead and curse the thread.
Werediapers, anyone?


----------



## Massan Otter (Dec 26, 2018)

While the diaper thing is not really my area, I've found that with a lot of types of fetish, the appeal and activities are much broader than people just getting off on it sexually.  People can be drawn to things for a variety of reasons and get a variety of different kinds of satisfaction from them.  For the ones I've spoken to, it's very much about entering a particular headspace themselves rather than sexualising children.  
And so far, the babyfurs and ABDLs I've encountered have mostly been thoughtful, responsible people who really don't ring any alarm bells for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

I guess what we've learned is that, when discussing Diapers, 

we should not be rash.


----------



## AppleButt (Dec 26, 2018)

Different strokes for different folks.

I don’t understand it, but I don’t understand a lot of things.


----------



## Astus (Dec 26, 2018)

Ewww diapers? Gross who'd ever like wearing those things


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 26, 2018)

Diapers can be used to dampen the blows from spankings.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Diapers can be used to dampen the blows from spankings.



But why would you want to do that?


----------



## Aznig (Dec 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I might as well go ahead and curse the thread.
> Werediapers, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 50607



Mom I’m scared


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 26, 2018)

Yes its legal.
As always, I have no problem whatsoever with a fetish in question in a fictional context regardless of fetish, however if it takes place in a real world context, it must involve consenting adults to be okay.

I dont like diapers myself but diaper fetishists arent supporting or condoning the sexualization of children in the real world...they just sexualize diapers. And if it makes you feel any better, adult diapers exist.

I feel like the fandom is far to willing to label someone or something as pedophillic and is extraordinarily paranoid.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 26, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> Ewww diapers? Gross who'd ever like wearing those things


People outside the furry fandom say the same things about any fetish related to furry fandom as a whole.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> People outside the furry fandom say the same things about any fetish related to furry fandom as a whole.



Yeah they do. x3

Astus is being sarcastic by he way for anybody who hasn't realised. He hella loves his diaps.


----------



## TeruTeruPonzu (Dec 26, 2018)

Right? There are probably diaper fetishists that think furries are weird. 

I'm curious - is there anywhere where diaper stuff ISN'T legal? It just seems like such a harmless, oddball thing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

TeruTeruPonzu said:


> Right? There are probably diaper fetishists that think furries are weird.
> 
> I'm curious - is there anywhere where diaper stuff ISN'T legal? It just seems like such a harmless, oddball thing.


_
Technically_ the United Kingdom prohibits production of pornography that involves urine, excrement or adults role-playing as children. 

Not that this particular law has anything greater than nominal relevance.


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Dec 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I guess what we've learned is that, when discussing Diapers,
> 
> we should not be rash.


*THWACKS* with a rolled-up newspaper...
Bad pun, BAD!

(yes, I still chuckled)


----------



## Troj (Dec 26, 2018)

Fun fact: To each their own and all that as long as it's consensual, but anything under the general umbrella of scat, piss, diapers, and the sexualization of childhood and/or children receives Troj's coveted and prestigious AW HELL NOPE NOPE NOPE Award!


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

Can a staff member pin this thread so that its glory is forever immortalised?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Dec 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I might as well go ahead and curse the thread.
> Werediapers, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 50607


Haven't seen this pic in a long time, thanks for bringing back memories.

Let me repay you with an equally cursed and obscure picture


----------



## Gradiusgadwin (Dec 26, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Yes, it's legal, at least in the US.


This is legal but drawings of teenage characters is not? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I might as well go ahead and curse the thread.
> Werediapers, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 50607









CrookedCroc said:


> Haven't seen this pic in a long time, thanks for bringing back memories.
> 
> Let me repay you with an equally cursed and obscure picture
> View attachment 50621


You know what... I'm not going to ask you to delet this.
I'm just going to gnome you.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> Neh, too weird for me.
> I'm more of a fart fetish guy.



Have you read any of this stuff? Gassipons's Pastebin - Pastebin.com























If not, I win.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Merry friggin diapermas everybody.



Is this now an official fandom holiday?



Fallowfox said:


> But why would you want to do that?



What if some furries are secretly wearing them during the spanking month for their species?


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm not a professional at this (nor I strive to be), but I think you're jumping the gun by assuming it's all about fetishising children and instantly going into blame mode.


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 26, 2018)

Pipistrele said:


> I'm not a professional at this (nor I strive to be), but I think you're jumping the gun by assuming it's all about fetishising children and instantly going into blame mode.



Sorry, I didn't mean to sound that harsh. I don't mean everyone. It isn't my cup of tea, but not all of it is "wrong" or unethical.


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2018)

I think there needs to be a new game franchise: 

D&D: Diapers and Dragons.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 26, 2018)

Alondight said:


> I might as well go ahead and curse the thread.
> Werediapers, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 50607


----------



## Aznig (Dec 26, 2018)

Gradiusgadwin said:


> This is legal but drawings of teenage characters is not? Are you kidding me?



I’m pretty sure that’s not illegal...


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> I think there needs to be a new game franchise:
> 
> D&D: Diapers and Dragons.



Does one encounter Level 95 Crinkle Dragons in that game, or does one need to wear an adult diaper and a dragon onesie to play it?


----------



## Simo (Dec 26, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Does one encounter Level 95 Crinkle Dragons in that game, or does one need to wear an adult diaper and a dragon onesie to play it?



One _only_ encounters Crinkle Dragons level 95 and higher, while wearing an adult diaper and a dragon onesie


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 26, 2018)

Simo said:


> One _only_ encounters Crinkle Dragons level 95 and higher, while wearing an adult diaper and a dragon onesie



Apparently there’s a special dragon diaper for such a game:


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 26, 2018)

Aznig said:


> I’m pretty sure that’s not illegal...




In general I avoid telling people who are upset that drawn porn of teenagers isn't legal that it might be legal in their country, because you know...whether or not it's legal it's still immoral, and I figure that the threat of legal consequence is probably no harmful thing if it stops their behaviour. 

Anyway, for those among us who might be morally challenged:


----------



## Filter (Dec 26, 2018)

Yuck. Not gonna lie. I find it nauseating.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 26, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> Apparently there’s a special dragon diaper for such a game:


And all it will cost you is an organ and your first born.


----------



## Aznig (Dec 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> In general I avoid telling people who are upset that drawn porn of teenagers isn't legal that it might be legal in their country, because you know...whether or not it's legal it's still immoral, and I figure that the threat of legal consequence is probably no harmful thing if it stops their behaviour.
> 
> Anyway, for those among us who might be morally challenged:
> 
> View attachment 50626



Oh he meant NSFW... o_h
_
Yeah, come to think of it, that makes a lot more sense to me than someone thinking drawing minors in general is illegal. 

I’m mildly disturbed that someone is upset this isn’t allowed..


----------



## quoting_mungo (Dec 26, 2018)

Aznig said:


> Oh he meant NSFW... o_h
> _
> Yeah, come to think of it, that makes a lot more sense to me than someone thinking drawing minors in general is illegal.
> 
> I’m mildly disturbed that someone is upset this isn’t allowed..


To me it came across more as "it's laughably arbitrary that drawing a (post-pubescent) character whom according to Word of God turns 18 in a week is verboten when drawing them on their 18th birthday is fine", not "why can't we have sexy 13-year-olds?" Like, I still would say comparing it to art of randomly pampered characters is apples and watermelons, but it's not like "teens" has to automatically refer to the lower part of the teen age range.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 26, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Is it even legal? To be honest, it kinda freaks me out. (If anyone wants to share their thoughts, go ahead and I'll be as non-judgemental as I can. I don't see the appeal, though.) I don't want to bring "cub" porn into this but that's another thing that just... bothers me. Anything that sexualizes infants is distasteful and encourages some pretty disgusting people.


Welp, to each his own (I always say).. if it's what they're into (and no one's being hurt) then - so what.

Practically everyone has a dash of sexual "peculiarities" to them, (to some degree or another).. and thus, people in glass houses probably shouldn't throw stones, I always say.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 27, 2018)

Gradiusgadwin said:


> This is legal but drawings of teenage characters is not? Are you kidding me?


NSFW drawings of teenage characters are also legal in the US. (Although not so in the UK and Canada)


Fallowfox said:


> it's still immoral
> View attachment 50626


No


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2018)

When you realise you've become the forum's authority on diapers:


----------



## Aznig (Dec 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> When you realise you've become the forum's authority on diapers:
> View attachment 50652



Hey look, it’s me >:3c


----------



## Izzy4895 (Dec 27, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> When you realise you've become the forum's authority on diapers:
> View attachment 50652



You’re the diaper expert? Which diapers do you recommend?


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2018)

Izzy4895 said:


> You’re the diaper expert? Which diapers do you recommend?



Dry ones. :V


----------



## Astus (Dec 27, 2018)

Speaking of, I've actually just invented a new type of diaper to go over ones mouth. It helps to contain all the crap people tend to spew out of it ;p


----------



## Baalf (Dec 27, 2018)

Honestly, I do have a few friends who are into it. I am not into it myself, but I generally calorie at things as long as people don't purposely try to push it down my throat.


----------



## samuecaalves (Dec 27, 2018)

i mean as long its cartoon/fiction anything goes


----------



## Shadow of Bucephalus (Dec 28, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> When you realise you've become the forum's authority on diapers:
> View attachment 50652


So,,,
what Brand(s) do YOU wear!?

"Inquiring minds want to know!"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 28, 2018)

I personally am not the so to say... unkinked person?

Yet I personally find diapers disgusting and unsettling and sometimes even disturbing.

I do not know is it legal or not (at least in few places in Europe) but I can guarantee that where I am from, only ten years ago even drawing something like that and exposing it could be met with a knife under the ribs while today it actually is still possible just with a smaller risk. Few places in Eastern Europe like Russia, Ukraine, Eastern Poland and Balkans would most likely take it as a mental problem (and I do not blame them) or peadophilia and the second option is basically a death sentence.

So it might be (possibly) legal but not always safe anyway


----------



## Aspen1994 (Dec 28, 2018)

Personallyyyyyyyy......... I'm really into the whole diaper fetish thing. ^^;; It's definitely legal, just not widely accepted by people lol.


----------



## David Drake (Dec 29, 2018)

The "Adult Baby" thing is not my scene at all, but one of my best friends is into it in the sense of performing as the baby (even though he can never really act on it for a host of unrelated reasons) so I don't judge too harshly. He just wants that secure feeling again and he's had a tough life. It's a little weird but it's not hurting anyone.

And on a different note yeah, I think doing anything sexual with a child, even in a fantasy, is an evil thought that should never be acted upon. But stretching the definition of "child" to someone who has passed puberty and is capable of being sexually active and wanting to be, and treating that as the same as an actual child in terms of wrongness because they haven't reached national "legal adult" status, has always sat extremely poorly with me.


----------



## Astus (Dec 29, 2018)

David Drake said:


> He just wants that secure feeling again and he's had a tough life. It's a little weird but it's not hurting anyone.



This is actually, from my own experience, one of the main reasons people indulge in age play. Being brought back to that time makes said people happier, and is a way for them to dissociate for a bit and relieve stress.

For example; I personally find it very comforting to wear diapers (usually just sleeping). Probably from old insecurities about being toilet trained before I was fully able to control my bladder. What is probably suprising, is that it's actually a really easy way to make myself feel better even when I feel like crap. on top of that, being cared for by someone else boosts the feeling. I enjoy having such a simple method to relieve stress, as opposed to what I've seen other people do.

There are downsides however. They usually correlate with people thinking you're weird, no way to be able to wear diapers and relax, and those within the subcommunity who are rude or aren't sociable enough to understand simple etiquette or social cues.

I would go into the details of the "sexual" aspects; however on this forum I don't think it'd be appropriate. Just know that for the majority, the attractions come from object paraphilias and situational kinks, and not actually being a child.


----------



## Aspen1994 (Dec 30, 2018)

Astusthefox said:


> This is actually, from my own experience, one of the main reasons people indulge in age play. Being brought back to that time makes said people happier, and is a way for them to dissociate for a bit and relieve stress.
> 
> For example; I personally find it very comforting to wear diapers (usually just sleeping). Probably from old insecurities about being toilet trained before I was fully able to control my bladder. What is probably suprising, is that it's actually a really easy way to make myself feel better even when I feel like crap. on top of that, being cared for by someone else boosts the feeling. I enjoy having such a simple method to relieve stress, as opposed to what I've seen other people do.
> 
> ...



Honestly I couldn't have explained it better myself. Thank you for taking the time to write that!


----------



## Bitterfangs (Jan 2, 2019)

It's a fetish. Who gives a shit? 
So long as it's between consenting adults, literally, could not care less. 

BDSM can be seen as glorifying abuse and violence if you use that mentality of "if they're into this kink, what does that mean about them outside of the bedroom?", even though it is (generally) done with love and respect between consenting adults and has no connotations to how they treat their partners in a vanilla setting. 

If it bugs you, don't participate. If you clutch your pearls in disgust at seeing it, grow up. Or filter your browsing.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2019)

Bitterfangs said:


> It's a fetish. *Who gives a shit? *


_
Must resist joke about messy diapers. _


----------



## Bitterfangs (Jan 2, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> _Must resist joke about messy diapers. _


*God dammit you little shit
*
(fuck not again)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 3, 2019)

Alondight said:


> Neh, too weird for me.
> I'm more of a fart fetish guy.


I could either cure you, or show you the time of your life XD


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jan 3, 2019)

Since I admitted being a furry to myself, I find it hard to call anything freak.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 1, 2021)

Diapers are really just absorbent underwear, eh!?

Just keep minors out of sexual play with adults!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just remember, Rainfurrest 2015.

Nuff said...


----------



## Astus (Mar 1, 2021)

And so another thread rises from the dead...


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 1, 2021)

I hope the furs in this thread are at least wearing diapers.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

https://imgur.com/xuq1rEZ


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just to clarify, I've met an ABDL on DA, the guy is none other than a Knotholeresident, this guy is that guy who complained about Sonic's shoe buckles back when they released Sonic Generations. This guy recently had the balls to blame EVERY person who he's worked with on being bad due to their autism. Yeah, an ABDL who has a raging revenge boner on us autistic folk. Even if this guy isn't a creeper, (he is very obsessed with Sally Acorns), he still is a grade A class act and utterly hypocritical to placing all the faults in his life on people with Autism.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 2, 2021)

Man, you all pick the worst threads to necro.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 2, 2021)

Posting just so everyone knows I clicked on this thread.


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

*sercretly has this fetish*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

This thread saddens the Emperor. Exterminatus of the thread is the only way..


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> This thread saddens the Emperor. Exterminatus of the thread is the only way..


*wait you like the diaper fetish?*


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 2, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Posting just so everyone knows I clicked on this thread.


Was your floofy butt in a diaper when you clicked on it?


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

um... anyone want to um.. do a rp?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> um... anyone want to um.. do a rp?


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 2, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


>


not asking you


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 2, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> not asking you



Good


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 2, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> Was your floofy butt in a diaper when you clicked on it?



_(redacted)_


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Bababooey (Mar 2, 2021)

I find it cringy and think it's gross if they soil themselves, but many people find my fetishes cringy and gross too so I can't really judge.

We're all freaks one way or another. 
Yes ace furs too. Who says they can't have a strange obsession/hobby? lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 2, 2021)

Am borb. The world is my diaper :>


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 3, 2021)

Why did I make this thread?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2021)

For the cringe!


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Mar 3, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> For the cringe!
> 
> View attachment 103426


Christ every con looks the same. But I don't think I've been to this one.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 3, 2021)

This thread is still going strong. It could be the next LPW.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Mar 3, 2021)

Kink shaming is unbecoming of a furry.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> Kink shaming is unbecoming of a furry.



Who said I was a furry?


----------



## Punji (Mar 3, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Who said I was a furry?


Not restricted to yourself, but also lacking in full Furry status gives us all less of a reason to value your input.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

Punji said:


> Not restricted to yourself, but also lacking in full Furry status gives us all less of a reason to value your input.



As if I care about your value of my input.  Who are you again?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 3, 2021)

Y'know what?  Why not?  I am going to regret asking this one, but it was going to be asked eventually.  And it's not even the most cringey question by a long shot after seeing (and wishing I could unsee) some of the stuff in this thread.

The kink's one thing.  There are some artists that get way out of hand and draw the diaper as big as or larger than the wearer ("poofy" I think is the term that gets thrown around).

Why?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 3, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Y'know what?  Why not?  I am going to regret asking this one, but it was going to be asked eventually.  And it's not even the most cringey question by a long shot after seeing (and wishing I could unsee) some of the stuff in this thread.
> 
> The kink's one thing.  There are some artists that get way out of hand and draw the diaper as big as or larger than the wearer ("poofy" I think is the term that gets thrown around).
> 
> Why?



Degeneracy, when you have your kink too long it starts to lose that feeling. So you go into more and more extremes to feel it more. (One idea from Slaanesh in Warhammer), but it's because these people either know they're going way overboard and just don't care, or they literally cannot do anything but go into more and more extremes. One reason I keep my macro art not like whatever the hell they make on FA or on DA, because moderation is key.


----------



## Astus (Mar 4, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Y'know what?  Why not?  I am going to regret asking this one, but it was going to be asked eventually.  And it's not even the most cringey question by a long shot after seeing (and wishing I could unsee) some of the stuff in this thread.
> 
> The kink's one thing.  There are some artists that get way out of hand and draw the diaper as big as or larger than the wearer ("poofy" I think is the term that gets thrown around).
> 
> Why?



I'm not quite sure why, but I imagine it has to do with helplessness or something along the lines of what cartoons used to show. To be fair I don't quite know why people like hyper anything... But whatever floats their boat I guess lol


----------



## Bard Fenrir (Mar 4, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Is it even legal? To be honest, it kinda freaks me out. (If anyone wants to share their thoughts, go ahead and I'll be as non-judgemental as I can. I don't see the appeal, though.) I don't want to bring "cub" porn into this but that's another thing that just... bothers me. Anything that sexualizes infants is distasteful and encourages some pretty disgusting people.


Not my cup of tea, or as we say in Brazil, "not my beach".... But go fot it!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bard Fenrir said:


> Not my cup of tea, or as we say in Brazil, "not my beach".... But go fot it!



In your own home or in conventions for this, but don't expect society to look at you and take it the way you wish. It's not illegal, but don't expect the world to not look at you and or call you out if you use this to project your insecurities onto others. (An ABDL who's infamous in the Sonic fan community insulted people with autism because we wouldn't make his delusional dream of bringing back Sally Acorns.)


----------



## Astus (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> In your own home or in conventions for this, but don't expect society to look at you and take it the way you wish. It's not illegal, but don't expect the world to not look at you and or call you out if you use this to project your insecurities onto others. (An ABDL who's infamous in the Sonic fan community insulted people with autism because we wouldn't make his delusional dream of bringing back Sally Acorns.)


You reference a specific individual with a specific issue. I know plenty of ABDLs who don't project insecurities, and plenty of non ABDLs who do. I think overall, people need to learn to distance people from the groups they belong to, and judge them as individuals.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Astus said:


> You reference a specific individual with a specific issue. I know plenty of ABDLs who don't project insecurities, and plenty of non ABDLs who do. I think overall, people need to learn to distance people from the groups they belong to, and judge them as individuals.



I distanced my self enough from him, I heard of him from a Youtube video. Still, if you're going to be in such a community, acting like this is just going to further prove you're unsavory. I don't care of the people who "don't" do this, they're keeping it to themselves. However, acting like a asshole as an ABDL only proves the lack of mental fortitude of their little 'community'. I am a man of actions, not words. Talk is cheap.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 4, 2021)

Astus said:


> You reference a specific individual with a specific issue. I know plenty of ABDLs who don't project insecurities, and plenty of non ABDLs who do. I think overall, people need to learn to distance people from the groups they belong to, and judge them as individuals.


There’s also no shortage of unsavory people in the furry fandom (pedophiles, Alt-Right/Nazis, drama whores, groupthinkers, etc.). Yet for some reason, that fandom isn’t being attacked based on an individual example in this thread.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> There’s also no shortage of unsavory people in the furry fandom (pedophiles, Alt-Right/Nazis, drama whores, groupthinkers, etc.). Yet for some reason, that fandom isn’t being attacked based on an individual example in this thread.



That's one reason I don't consider myself a furry, my problem is when a community shields these people and say "oh it's their fault, not yours" and yet they accept these really shitty people. No pun intended, but if you're going to try to be an ABDL community, the worst thing you could do is be assholes and judgmental, (like for say saying people with autism are beneath you when you wear a diaper in public.)


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's one reason I don't consider myself a furry, my problem is when a community shields these people and say "oh it's their fault, not yours" and yet they accept these really shitty people. No pun intended, but if you're going to try to be an ABDL community, the worst thing you could do is be assholes and judgmental, (like for say saying people with autism are beneath you when you wear a diaper in public.)


It’s difficult to take this claim seriously when I see that “macro” avatar.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 4, 2021)

I dislike how adult-baby and diaper-lover gets lumped together. They seem to be very separate things.
Anyway, this is a very fruitful discussion.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Izzy4895 said:


> It’s difficult to take this claim seriously when I see that “macro” avatar.



That's the type of attitude right there. Then again my kink is fictional and I act like a normal productive member of society.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's the type of attitude right there. Then again my kink is fictional and I act like a normal productive member of society.


Whoah we got the connoisseur of fetishes here, only the fictional productive ones may apply


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Whoah we got the connoisseur of fetishes here, only the fictional productive ones may apply



I don't let my fetish control me. There's a difference. Most, if not all of my works are SFW. I don't let my fetish define me or my role in society.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I don't let my fetish control me. There's a difference. Most, if not all of my works are SFW. I don't let my fetish define me or my role in society.


As opposed to who..? I'm not aware of anyone whose role in society is defined by diapers except maybe nurses in some cases


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> As opposed to who..? I'm not aware of anyone whose role in society is defined by diapers except maybe nurses in some cases



Look up a Knothole resident, look up Tom Preston, look up Ken Penders.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Look up a Knothole resident, look up Tom Preston, look up Ken Penders.



Knothole? OwO


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Knothole? OwO



Yes, the guy who got upset over Classic Sonic's shoebuckle and worked on Rally 4 Sally. (Which is creepy enough as it is for a 41 year man to have so many artwork of Sally Acorns in his DA gallery, but I digress). The same guy, now talked shit about us autistic folk, even though he's an ABDL.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Look up a Knothole resident, look up Tom Preston, look up Ken Penders.


No clue who most of these people are, but here's a tip, don't think of yourself as a better person because you're not as infamous as such or such infamous person. Just because you've not reached full lolcow status doesn't mean you get to grandstand over what's off-limit


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, the guy who got upset over Classic Sonic's shoebuckle and worked on Rally 4 Sally. (Which is creepy enough as it is for a 41 year man to have so many artwork of Sally Acorns in his DA gallery, but I digress). The same guy, now talked shit about us autistic folk, even though he's an ABDL.



This is disappointing. He sounds more like an asshole than a knothole.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> This is disappointing. He sounds more like an asshole than a knothole.



Knothole is the village where Sonic and friends are from in Sonic SATAM.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Knothole is the village where Sonic and friends are from in Sonic SATAM.


Okay I didn't know that. I never had a Sega.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No clue who most of these people are, but here's a tip, don't think of yourself as a better person because you're not as infamous as such or such infamous person. Just because you've not reached full lolcow status doesn't mean you get to grandstand over what's off-limit



I never thought of myself as a better person, but I at least do not wear a diaper in public and I am not part of the degenerate part of the macro community and furry fandom. I don't let these things control me.


----------



## Astus (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yes, the guy who got upset over Classic Sonic's shoebuckle and worked on Rally 4 Sally. (Which is creepy enough as it is for a 41 year man to have so many artwork of Sally Acorns in his DA gallery, but I digress). The same guy, now talked shit about us autistic folk, even though he's an ABDL.


I'm not sure what you mean by "...talked shit about us autistic folk, even though he's an ABDL". If you're trying to say that ABDL people are all autistic as well, you would be mistaken. I do not know the numbers personally, but I would imagine it would be at most around 30-40%. In just the furry fandom, as there is a wider community of ABDLs outside the furry fandom that see furries as other people in society do


Jaredthefox92 said:


> I never thought of myself as a better person, but I at least do not wear a diaper in public and I am not part of the degenerate part of the macro community and furry fandom. I don't let these things control me.


There are a small minority of ABDLs that will wear out in public, and even fewer that will use them in a way that makes other uncomfortable. Many of the people that do stuff like that in public are ousted from the general ABDL social circles. As well, some ABDLs are incontinent and prefer to wear diapers over other methods for managing their medical condition. Most of the time people keep their kinks to the bedroom and don't subject others to them; as that is the right thing to do


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Astus said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "...talked shit about us autistic folk, even though he's an ABDL". If you're trying to say that ABDL people are all autistic as well, you would be mistaken. I do not know the numbers personally, but I would imagine it would be at most around 30-40%. In just the furry fandom, as there is a wider community of ABDLs outside the furry fandom that see furries as other people in society do
> 
> There are a small minority of ABDLs that will wear out in public, and even fewer that will use them in a way that makes other uncomfortable. Many of the people that do stuff like that in public are ousted from the general ABDL social circles. As well, some ABDLs are incontinent and prefer to wear diapers over other methods for managing their medical condition. Most of the time people keep their kinks to the bedroom and don't subject others to them; as that is the right thing to do



1. No you idiot, the guy just has a raging hate boner for autistic people. Not sure if he's autistic or not, but from what I know about him he probably isn't. I'm autistic though, and I find it rather fucking hypocritical that an ABDL would be for eugenics and for gatekeeping within the Sonic fandom, especially one with Sally Acorn promiscuity in their favorites. I never said he was autistic, I said him blaming autists for his life's issues is utterly hypocritical. Considering many autistic people can function in society rather well, more than the likes of him.

2.They shouldn't do it out in public, period. They should keep it in places where it is acceptable. I don't walk out in the middle of a street with a shirt off. Do it in your own home and away from others, like smoking or drinking. I'm not talking about people with actual bowel problems, I'm talking about forcing people to accept your fetish like it's a social norm. You want to do walk around in a diaper in your own home? Have at it, but don't force the world to legitimize this. It is not something you're born with and it is not some condition you develop. It's a fetish you acquired. I would be the same for anyone in BSDM wear going down near my local church.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> Christ every con looks the same. But I don't think I've been to this one.


It's probably best you didn't go to that one. Do you know how in fandom history there is that _one_ con? Yeah, that was it.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 4, 2021)

Can we just appreciate the irony of a god forsaken diaper thread being the vector for so much petulance?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Can we just appreciate the irony of a god forsaken diaper thread being the vector for so much petulance?



Truly is Lord Nurgle's will.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 4, 2021)

Anyways, to talk serious here for a moment, let's all try to treat each other with some civility, if we can. The forum has already suffered enough from petty shit flinging.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 4, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> For the cringe!
> 
> View attachment 103426


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOO! (I need eye-bleach now! Might be scarred again!)

Some say he was the same d00d at one of the FC cons, Motorcycle jacket, Motorcycle boots, packin' a LOADED diaper. I think they kicked him out of the con. Seems some loaded diapers were found in the common area trash receptacles. At least that's the $h!t that was blowing up social media at the time.

forgot to add, if you want to wear a diaper in public (I don't, btw and if that's what you want to do, go right ahead) you should wear pants/skirt/dress/kilt/??? over it. Daipers are not outerwear except for little kids, ya know. Also, if you soil it, change it. Please. Be considerate of others with weak stomachs.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Anyways, to talk serious here for a moment, let's all try to treat each other with some civility, if we can. The forum has already suffered enough from petty shit flinging.



I can try, but know I don't have to accept this kink in society. ABDLS should keep it in their own or use their money for some special convention or something, but doesn't mean I don't find it utter cringe.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOO! (I need eye-bleach now! Might be scarred again!)
> 
> Same d00d, one of the FC cons, Motorcycle jacket, Motorcycle boots, packin' a LOADED diaper. I think they kicked him out of the con. Seems some loaded diapers were found in trash receptacles.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Can we just appreciate the irony of a god forsaken diaper thread being the vector for so much petulance?


Well the diaper trend is catching on. Nowadays everyone and their dog has that one strange kink / fetish / lifestyle or what have you, just don't be surprised if it's diapers.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well the diaper trend is catching on. Nowadays everyone and their dog has that one strange kink / fetish / lifestyle or what have you, just don't be surprised if it's diapers.



Not where I live, then again I'm not in California. Outside of big cities where people tend to be okay with that, I don't see people doing this where I live. Then again they'll get the dogs after you here.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I can try, but know I don't have to accept this kink in society. ABDLS should keep it in their own or use their money for some special convention or something, but doesn't mean I don't find it utter cringe.


Nobody wants to see a bunch of grown men wearing shit smeared pampers in public, I imagine that should go without saying. Just not a fan of personalized insults towards other forum members. IE, I feel Astus was trying to discuss things with you in good faith, don't think he needs to be put down for it.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Nobody wants to see a bunch of grown men wearing shit smeared pampers in public, I imagine that should go without saying. Just not a fan of personalized insults towards other forum members. IE, I feel Astus was trying to discuss things with you in good faith, don't think he needs to be put down for it.



I'm not putting down anyone for having this fetish. Personally as long as you're not a creeper and you're not going around in front of folks I couldn't care less if you're training for the retirement home, but I am also entitled to my opinion that this kink is gross. Especially after ALL THE ART on the main site, especially of those who are not fully adult.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm not putting down anyone for having this fetish. Personally as long as you're not a creeper and you're not going around in front of folks I couldn't care less if you're training for the retirement home, but I am also entitled to my opinion that this kink is gross. Especially after ALL THE ART on the main site, especially of those who are not fully adult.


I'm saying that callign him an idiot probably wasn't needed. Nothing to do with the kink.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I'm saying that callign him an idiot probably wasn't needed. Nothing to do with the kink.



I called him an idiot because he said I was presuming that Richard Kuta had autism and that is why he's an ABDL. I never said that, more than likely Richard is just a moron who thinks his bad experiences with the Sonic fandom due to a lot of artists in it, (such as myself) having autism is the bane of his attempts to bring back Sally Acorns into the Sonic series. I never said Richard had autism, what I said is Richard was bashing on people with Autism.


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 4, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I called him an idiot because he said I was presuming that Richard Kuta had autism and that is why he's an ABDL. I never said that, more than likely Richard just is a moron who thinks his bad experiences with the Sonic fandom due to a lot of artists in it, (such as myself) having autism is the bane of his attempts to bring back Sally Acorns into the Sonic series. I never said Richard had autism, what I said is Richard was bashing on people with Autism.


I have to wonder how much longer this inane debate has to go before this topic dies.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I have to wonder how much longer this inane debate has to go before this topic dies.



Why this thread was necro'd from the depths of the tomb world in the first place I have no idea.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOO! (I need eye-bleach now! Might be scarred again!)
> 
> Some say he was the same d00d at one of the FC cons, Motorcycle jacket, Motorcycle boots, packin' a LOADED diaper. I think they kicked him out of the con. Seems some loaded diapers were found in the common area trash receptacles. At least that's the $h!t that was blowing up social media at the time.
> 
> forgot to add, if you want to wear a diaper in public (I don't, btw and if that's what you want to do, go right ahead) you should wear pants/skirt/dress/kilt/??? over it. Daipers are not outerwear except for little kids, ya know. Also, if you soil it, change it. Please. Be considerate of others with weak stomachs.


Ahh yes, social media! It certainly was on fire that week. But it was at least comforting to see other age-players / diaper fetishists giving the troublemakers shit about discretion. Because, you know, there is social acceptance and then there are exhibitionists who do it just for the thrills. That's one way to throw everyone under the bus.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2021)

Why is mummy and daddy fighting again? Am I going to end up in a foster home?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Why is mummy and daddy fighting again? Am I going to end up in a foster home?



Probably.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh noes!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh noes!



I would never send my children to one of those things, but then again you're no kin to me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2021)

That makes sense because I'm actually Burgerkin.

#BurgerKinPride


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> That makes sense because I'm actually Burgerkin.
> 
> #BurgerKinPride



We go from diapers to some sort of food transformation vore now?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2021)

Kinky, I know....


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Kinky, I know....



Well at least food porn is 100% harmless, minus all the really cringy art on FA and DA. It's gross, but harmless. Unless you get off to like meat processing or you're that wonderbread guy who's into deforestation on Deviantart as his sexual fetish.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2021)

Well I did work in a meat factory, can't say I got off to it though. Granted some of the meat was quite tasty. 

I don't know who this wonderbread guy is, but now I have the sudden urge to find out. I wonder if he likes sexy french cheeseburgers.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 5, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Anyways, to talk serious here for a moment, let's all try to treat each other with some civility, if we can. The forum has already suffered enough from petty shit flinging.


Hmmm sounds like the forum could use a diaper. Dun think we could fling shit then lol.


----------

